# Chicagoland Backyard Herf June 16



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

This summer I'll be fusing my card games with an open Herf.

This will be open to anyone who enjoys cigars and/or cards, bring your friends or come alone and make some new ones!

Sat June 16 7:30pm-12m in southern Hoffman Estates.

Bring your own or bring to share or just bring yourself.

PM me for details and I'll see you there.

A word about my Herfs: They are fun, and not pretentious. You don't have to smoke anything special. It doesn't matter what you do for a living , how you look, or how old you are. You don't have to come with someone. You don't have to play cards. You don't even have to smoke. Herfs are a place to face up with others that love cigars, but card players that don't smoke are welcome too. It's just nice to share the calm summer air with others that share your same interests. My herfs are a great place for the new herfer as well as the seasoned veteran. The reason you are thinking about passing on this herf is probably unfounded. Just come and fire up. Come late, leave early, it doesn't matter. Just get here!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am pretty sure I have to work that evening, but if you don't mind a gorilla showing up around 10PM I will try to make it.


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

round abouts how far are you from lakeforest?


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd have a hard time coming up with an excuse not to come. :ss

I have plans for the weekend before so I gotta miss the monthly MoB one.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

shaerza said:


> round abouts how far are you from lakeforest?


Probably about a 40 minute ride?



Mapquest said:


> Lake Forest, IL US
> 
> to
> 
> ...


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds good to me. I don't know if I can make it but I will try.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I am pretty sure I have to work that evening, but if you don't mind a gorilla showing up around 10PM I will try to make it.


Of course, you are welcome here any time.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

mitro said:


> I'd have a hard time coming up with an excuse not to come. :ss
> 
> I have plans for the weekend before so I gotta miss the monthly MoB one.


Yes!


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Did I mention the cicadas?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sounds very tempting, but I have Cubs tix the next day and am on "kid" duty most every Saturday. Thanks for the open invite, though!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I might be able to make it on my way back from WI.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Jbailey said:


> I might be able to make it on my way back from WI.


Just PM for my addy and the particulars :tu


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Found out I have a league game the night of the 16th....Murphy's Law. :hn

Hope I can make the next one.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

It looks like perfect weather for the herf/game.

Only 2 cicadas though...


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

man I wish I could have made this. I am out here on the west coast with the lady. Next time baby!!!


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

tchariya said:


> man I wish I could have made this. I am out here on the west coast with the lady. Next time baby!!!


We had a great time, but the west coast and a lady are nice too.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cochise said:


> We had a great time, but the west coast and a lady are nice too.


Please let me know the next one, if I am in town I am gonna make it!


----------

